# Scared



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi all! Since everyones been so helpful in puppy related issues I was just wondering if there was anything to be done about being scared? Our 2 year old Pitt is a barker at "things" that are outside (mainly every sound she doesn't know) and when she does it it scares poor Kasey half to death  Last night she barked at someone walking by and Kasey jumped about 5 feet from the doorway to our bed clearing his cage and all! lol He's interested in everything he just keeps his distance..I don't know if I should be consoling him or what? I pick him up and show him everything's ok that whatever scared him is nothing to be scared of..I'd hate for him to grow up timid of everything unknown...any suggestions? stories of your own? is this a natural phase that puppies go through?
Thanks! Danielle


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I think the best thing to do is to ignor it. Act like whatever scared him is no big deal and not worth thinking about. If you pick him up and console him you're letting him know that he had good reason to be scared.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with Lisa. My Snickers is a little on the skiddish side. I try to ignore his jumpy behaviors and act like nothing happened when he reacts to certain noises that startle him.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree as well. You don't want to reinforce the fear behavior by cuddling them and telling them they are okay and you're going to protect them. That will just make it continue indefinitely. If you notice that he doesn't react to the barking you want to reward him then with lots of cuddles to reinforce this behavior instead. As far as phases go, there are two fear impact periods that pups go through. I think one is around 7-12 weeks and the other one is between 6 to 14 months. Not sure if those are the right ages but it seems like they are. These are the times when things that frighten a pup can stick with them a good while. You can get info about this online.


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! Last night when she would bark and he would come running I didn't touch him I just went to go where the other dog was to check it out and he followed too..he got it pretty fast that it was nothing and actually stopped running to me on every little thing even let out a few woof woofs from afar with her lol cute


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Danielle,
Our Casey is a bit timid around new things too. I noticed if its something she's never come across her little tail shoots between her legs but I make her stand there until she becomes comfortable. Our trainer said to never take them away from the situation and always make them deal with it. Plus, they realize quickly that your not going to put them in danger. Inside the house Casey will jump up if she hears a weird noise but again I just ignore it and she seems fine. We don't have another dog but we've experienced similar things. She's also a bit timid around new dogs at first. It takes her a little while to warm up to new dogs but once she likes them, it's on. Does Kasey flip on his back immediately? It's so funny because Casey will roll right on her back and let the other dog play on top of her. I guess she easily submits  
Jenn


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

When Catan was small he would immediately lie down and submit to other dogs. Now that he's bigger not much chance.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

So funny how we all have such similar experiences! Yes, Rosie was very timid at first, and as recently as the other day she stopped, stared and barked when she spied a halloween decoration, a skeleton with a staring eyeball hanging out of one eye socket (seemed to be staring at Rosie lol)...


----------

